# Welche Fische beizen?



## newcomer79 (23. März 2014)

Hallo,

Ich bin im Mai wieder für 2 Wochen zum Angeln in Norwegen:k

Jetzt kam mir die Idee das ich da doch auch mal beizen könnte,
denn an Fisch sollte es nicht Mangeln(hoffe ich).

Leider weiß ich nicht ob sich Köhler,Polack,Dorsch und Co. dazu
eignen.Hat jemand schon erfahrung damit gemacht?

freue mich auf eure hilfe Marcus


----------



## Franky (23. März 2014)

*AW: Welche Fische beizen?*

Moin,

nein - ausser Forelle und Lachs habe ich bislang nichts gebeizt. 
Mutig würde ich sagen, dass man so ziemlich alles beizen kann, was Flossen hat. Gegessen habe ich schon gebeizten Thunfisch, Seesaibling und Hering.
Irgendwo hatte ich mal was von gebeiztem Dorsch gehört, aber probiert hab ich das noch nicht (ich mag Dorsch halt am liebsten als Filet gebraten! )
Ich denke mal, je fetter desto besser - aber der Fettanteil wird kein ausschlaggebendes Merkmal sein.


----------



## hotspotfinder (23. März 2014)

*AW: Welche Fische beizen?*

Hallo,

du kannst generell jeden Fisch beizen. Einen Rezeptvorschlag für Dorsch habe ich auch schon hier gesehen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. März 2014)

*AW: Welche Fische beizen?*

Ich beize sehr gern Rollen vom Rückenfleisch gefangener Karpfen ab 4kg.

 Kann man anschließend noch Kalträuchern, muss man aber nicht.

 Geschmacklich hervorragend! 

 (Tipp: Scheiben ganz dünn schneiden).


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. März 2014)

*AW: Welche Fische beizen?*



hotspotfinder schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> *du kannst generell jeden Fisch beizen*. Einen Rezeptvorschlag für Dorsch habe ich auch schon hier gesehen.


 

Klappt sogar mit Grundeln, nur essen möchte ich nicht jeden Fisch.
Gebeizten Dorsch habe ich schon probiert, war mir zu trocken. Schellfisch,Pollak und Köhler würde ich ebenfalls von der Liste streichen.
Die fetteren Fischarten z.B. Makrele eignen sich hervorragend dafür.


----------

